# Goldman Sachs info you must know



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Since this particular subject seems to be overlooked and no comments as of yet from when i posted earlier in a different thread today. I've decided it needs its own thread. All of you who drive for Uber should know what you are getting into. The BIG MONEY BEHIND THIS COMPANY. These links will help in giving you an idea of why our rates are being cut. why our CEO of this company has a money avatar. What's in store for the future. Some of you already know, fantastic, kudos. Glad you are paying attention. The rest I bring awareness for the smart, inquisitive ones who don't know yet. The rest of you can go......"fill in the blank" PEACE AND LOVE

http://www.rollingstone.com/politic...the-mega-banks-most-devious-scam-yet-20140212

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/14/opinion/why-i-am-leaving-goldman-sachs.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&

If this falls on deaf ears with no response. I will gladly leave this forum


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

111 views no comments, interesting....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I feel you. Many drivers are facing difficult environment in just keeping their heads above water. And many don't feel they have the luxury to look at their predicament through a wide angle lens.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Chi1 - I get ya. Bit frustrating when the curtain is pulled back to see behind the scenes, yet most want to keep thinking its going to get better. Well, if this info is any indication of what's on the horizon it won't. The company will continue it's race to the bottom at our expense. It is exciting to see the amount of drivers noticing this is not right and polices and rates have to change. Yet most are stuck in this "its the way it is, shut up and drive" mentality that irks the hell out of me. We drivers are here to provide a service and get payed a livable wage, which we are not. How and why most continue to get bent over and take it is beyond me.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting topic at least to say , however since I used to work for a multi billion international company and our clients were JP Morgan,Lehman brothers,Philip Morris.Marc Rich (which they never couldn't get,well he's dead now..) and so on and one of my partners worked for Goldman Sachs, I feel I have to chim in and just give my opinion, after all opinions are free and take no sides..

I basically was working in one of those boiler rooms and the money was good !!

Uber has a very similiar concept like all the Wallstreet companies or Goldman Sachs, and that is a good thing !! It is an aggressive and profit oriented company,and seriously if u wanna make money then stay with Uber , just make sure you have a good business strategy, after all u are an independent contractor and Uber gives you the tools (thank you Uber)).

Coming back to the guy who left Goldman Sachs I have to say after so many years you probably feel destroyed if u are thinking more human then profitoriented, my partner worked at Goldman when they had a little office in Seefeld/Switzerland Zurich , it was still pure and had a different business concept. Sure the business model has changed after all those years, but hey ..money rules and when you mention Goldman Sachs it means real money.. 

Point here is if u wanna make money then stay with Uber ..


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Uber has a gameplan. Remember when they cut rates they make less money too as their 20% is worth less. It's all about customers at this point so they can come up with crazy growth numbers once it is time to go public. Once they are public it easy to create additional revenue once they ease the rates up higher since they are rock bottom anyway. Unfortunately the drivers pay the price until that time. They know drivers are *****ing about these rates. They also know that those drivers will get in their car and continue to drive. Maybe less than they did before. But they will continue to drive.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

And right now with the situation in Germany Uber actually makes even more money , crazy look at that , money cow :
Demands are increasing :

_Uber Hamburg up 590%_

_· Uber Dusseldorf up 518%_

_· Uber Munich up 329%_

_· Uber Berlin up 270%_

_· Uber Frankfurt up 228%_


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the information, UberSF. I actually did read it. However, looking at how the other posters have just sort of veered off topic, I think that they may have just skimmed the first paragraph of only the first link.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Since this particular subject seems to be overlooked and no comments as of yet from when i posted earlier in a different thread today. I've decided it needs its own thread. All of you who drive for Uber should know what you are getting into. The BIG MONEY BEHIND THIS COMPANY. These links will help in giving you an idea of why our rates are being cut. why our CEO of this company has a money avatar. What's in store for the future. Some of you already know, fantastic, kudos. Glad you are paying attention. The rest I bring awareness for the smart, inquisitive ones who don't know yet. The rest of you can go......"fill in the blank" PEACE AND LOVE
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/politic...the-mega-banks-most-devious-scam-yet-20140212
> 
> ...


 I did not need articles like this to know what the real reasons are behind the price cuts and crappy treatment of the uber partners, once a company is valuated at 18 plus billion dollars and rising, you know that there are many sharks that are swimming in the tank "shark tank anyone", from all the hedge funds, big banks and Google, to them it's all about the bottom line, who cares about the people that actually make the money for them.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Well good for you @cybertec69 Remember this aint about you or me. Just info for those interested. @Uber Amway @chi1cabby thought it was useful. Now be good little 69er and get back in your car and DRIVE!


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I wonder... would you say you are an activist?

Would you be prepared to be part of something organised?

I'm going to try to do something usually - actually always succeed if I really want to, which could really effect Uber, only in the interest of a better and fairer way...

I'm note sure how this site works exactly but it appears to be pretty good... 

I'm going to pose a question soon but I have to figure best way to ask etc and post - new to site!


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone here remember the 2008 Democratic primaries? Remember what were called the "Obama shock troops" that took over the largest Dem/liberal discussion sites and harassed backers of other candidates and/or Obama critics, like pack dogs?

You know that Goldman Sachs' was also the big money behind Obama, right? 

And now, Uber has hired David Plouffe.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Russell said:


> I wonder... would you say you are an activist?
> 
> Would you be prepared to be part of something organised?
> 
> ...


Enough w/ the foreplay. Out w/ it!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> Interesting topic at least to say , however since I used to work for a multi billion international company and our clients were JP Morgan,Lehman brothers,Philip Morris.Marc Rich (which they never couldn't get,well he's dead now..) and so on and one of my partners worked for Goldman Sachs, I feel I have to chim in and just give my opinion, after all opinions are free and take no sides..
> 
> I basically was working in one of those boiler rooms and the money was good !!
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

A little foreplay always makes for the best ending?

I would post the live link to action but not sure how appropriate that is on this site - just got intro'd to it recently from someone who warned me there is a bit of censorship & I can't figure out how to mssg the administrator... busy of course doing ten things at once... oh and I even drive occasionally!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

To contact the Admin just go to your 'inbox' upper-right and select 'Start a New Conversation'. In the name field start to type uberpeople and it will auto-populate and 'uberpeople.net' is the head honcho. Easy.


----------

